# New SuperSix warranty frame, what to do about the fork?



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

So I just picked up the warranty replacement for my system six (RIP, it was a speedy sexy beast). However I only received a frame. Although I'm upset at this I do realize that technically Cannondale is only obligated to replace the defective part and my current fork is fine as-is. However I'm stuck with a gloss fork that says "system six" and a matte super six frame (at least they're both black...). The kicker is that the frame didn't come with a headset, therefore no top cap, so I could temporarily run a "normal-sized" top cap but that would look like ass. It seems kind of dumb that Cannondale would want someone out there on a mismatched bike when I am essentially representing their brand (There are VERY few Cannondales in my area so it ALWAYS gets noticed). I will note, however, that the process of replacing the frame itself was very fast and painless - very pleased with that aspect.

Basically I want a matching fork and the right headset/top cap. Am I going to be stuck paying retail for this? Any chance my LBS helps me out? To any dealers out there (STARNUT?) - do you have any advice?

Also to any SuperSix owners - do they only come with that large top cap? Or is there a smaller one underneath? I might not be able to get low enough with that massive thing sitting atop my head tube...


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Its is IMO unfortunate that some people are not getting full new bikes. I guess Im lucky I got completely new forks and frames for both my warrantys. That is sad your System is gone, you have what Id call a severely badass System. There is a top cap like the 08 System and 09 Super had. There is also a little cover below that, that is metal and says Supersix. Cant tell you that what you should pay or not pay, but I didnt have to pay for my replacement bike at all and received matching frame and forks. Also did you get a HM or Std Mod ?



aengbretson said:


> So I just picked up the warranty replacement for my system six (RIP, it was a speedy sexy beast). However I only received a frame. Although I'm upset at this I do realize that technically Cannondale is only obligated to replace the defective part and my current fork is fine as-is. However I'm stuck with a gloss fork that says "system six" and a matte super six frame (at least they're both black...). The kicker is that the frame didn't come with a headset, therefore no top cap, so I could temporarily run a "normal-sized" top cap but that would look like ass. It seems kind of dumb that Cannondale would want someone out there on a mismatched bike when I am essentially representing their brand (There are VERY few Cannondales in my area so it ALWAYS gets noticed). I will note, however, that the process of replacing the frame itself was very fast and painless - very pleased with that aspect.
> 
> Basically I want a matching fork and the right headset/top cap. Am I going to be stuck paying retail for this? Any chance my LBS helps me out? To any dealers out there (STARNUT?) - do you have any advice?
> 
> Also to any SuperSix owners - do they only come with that large top cap? Or is there a smaller one underneath? I might not be able to get low enough with that massive thing sitting atop my head tube...


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Devastator - I'd be interested to know where you are or which shop you worked with, I don't think it is fair that some people get full matching frame & fork while others are left with a cobbled-together frankenbike. The shop I have gone through (also where I bought the system) claims to have a great relationship with an experienced rep, and the turnaround time on the new frame may be a result of that, but I'm still hoping I can help them "see the light" as to why running a mismatched bike just isn't an option.

I got a 2011 standard modulus, matte clearcoat with the thin silver/gray detailing. It looks great up close, much better than on the C'dale website.


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

I had a similar issue with Cannondale recently when they replaced my '10 Super Six frame under warranty but not the fork. I share your thoughts about having mis-matched frame and fork. The solution for me was Cannondale agreed to produce a new matching fork (3 month wait) and the LBS agreed to sell it to me for dealer cost ($200).


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

aengbretson said:


> Devastator - I'd be interested to know where you are or which shop you worked with, I don't think it is fair that some people get full matching frame & fork while others are left with a cobbled-together frankenbike. The shop I have gone through (also where I bought the system) claims to have a great relationship with an experienced rep, and the turnaround time on the new frame may be a result of that, but I'm still hoping I can help them "see the light" as to why running a mismatched bike just isn't an option.
> 
> I got a 2011 standard modulus, matte clearcoat with the thin silver/gray detailing. It looks great up close, much better than on the C'dale website.


Im in Northern California. You can say Im one of the lucky few. I brought my bike in for warranty, and there was a miss order on a Supersix HM in my size. I had my bike in 6 days. Luckily Ive gotten the color Ive wanted everytime. As I said earlier, Ive always gotten a matching fork with with my frame. Ive dealt with the rep in the area directly any he is very good. Both warrantys I took my bike to the shop I bought my System from. From what Ive heard it may have a bit to do with what your rep is willing to do for you, also what your LBS is willing to do. The inconsistency of what Cdale is doing for people in unfortunate, Im lucky Ive come out with good results everytime.

*Edit
At a minimum Id expect the LBS to do what they did for mondo, and give you a fork at cost.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

I had this same problem. Got a matte frame and no fork. I ended up selling the frame because I was so pissed at the whole thing.

My opinion if your shop wont help you out, get the enve taper fork and the headset can be had with the short top cap from ebay.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Just heard back from the rep, they'll sell me a new matching (aka "correct") fork and headset for $150.  Seems reasonable to me. I just finished building up my CX bike so I can ride it in the meantime while I wait for the fork to be painted and shipped, plus I have my TT bike which could use some more loving since I want to get better at that discipline.

So in the end I don't feel wronged by Cannondale but I'm still a little astounded - despite understanding that they followed their warranty to the letter by replacing the defective part - that a replacement bike would come without a matching fork and a headset (again, the old fork technically fits so I was fine there, but what was I supposed to do without the correct top cap?).

I just hope I can build it and get it out on the road before the snow sets in!


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

WTH, even the prices are inconsistent. Amazing. Congrats and glad you were able to get a solution.


----------

